
Vermont Entices Remote Workers to Relocate by Paying Their Expenses - ourmandave
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/vermont-entices-remote-workers-to-relocate-by-paying-their-expenses/
======
kldavis4
Any recommendations on the best city or cities to settle in? Where are the
best developer communities and affordable high speed internet?

